# Viv needed asap



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

:2thumb:I'm re homing a pair of iggys and need a really big viv, so i'm looking for someone that can build me one and deliver to norwich, i don't mind if its not perfect looking as long as its safe and good for them to live in!

so i'm guessing any wannabe viv builders that want a good reason to build a big viv! here's your chance! pm me asap:2thumb:


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Id do it, but you got my moses basket thread closed!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

markandwend said:


> Id do it, but you got my moses basket thread closed!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


ha ha you nutter i didn't, but hey! its not for me its for 2 iggys needing a better home and a bigger viv:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

good on you for rehoming them !!

have ya never thought of trying yaself ??


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

CWD said:


> good on you for rehoming them !!
> 
> have ya never thought of trying yaself ??


they call me a jack of all trades master of none!!
you hear of footballers with 2 left feet, i've got 2 left hands and i'm right handed :lol2:

but to be fare, i have and have been given some great advice but still not sure if i should try as i might mess up big time:blush:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Reptile-jon said:


> they call me a jack of all trades master of none!!
> you hear of footballers with 2 left feet, i've got 2 left hands and i'm right handed :lol2:
> 
> but to be fare, i have and have been given some great advice but still not sure if i should try as i might mess up big time:blush:





:lol2: its worth a try init ??


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

CWD said:


> :lol2: its worth a try init ??


maybe :whistling2:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

are you not getting that viv stack?


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

ANT said:


> are you not getting that viv stack?


not that i know of? which one?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

the black on that i said you may be able to modify?


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

you said i my be able to...... doesn't mean it could and i'm not wasting £200 on an idea of yours lol 

she said it wouldn't work bud


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

oh right lol :lol:


----------



## exotic reptile housing (Jul 12, 2007)

why has john been banned!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

no idea, i was thinking the same thing too! lol


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

what sort of sizes would u be looking at?
ash


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol.... ...


ANT said:


> no idea, i was thinking the same thing too! lol


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

pm me freeky if you know plz


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

he was banned cos he never learns from his mistakes apparently lol :whistling2:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

oooh who told you that?


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Probably the fact that i amongst other people reported him for the vile pm's he was sending out


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

rachy said:


> Probably the fact that i amongst other people reported him for the vile pm's he was sending out


 
Tell us more Rachy, dont keep it a secret???:whistling2:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Not alot to tell he sent me 2 pms that were really vile , i reported him , simple!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

As the original poster has been banned and cannot respond here I don't really see the need to continue the discussion so will close this thread 

Why members are banned is not something that really should be up for speculation... there are always good reasons and they are rarely publically announced or revealed.


----------

